# CIS / Throttle body *???????*'s



## icytea132 (Apr 18, 2009)

so. im currently have problems with my fuel injection; im getting fuel from the tank to cis but from the cis to the throttle body or its either from the throttle body to the injectors im not getting fuel?:banghead: any diagnostics? its an 83 gti help would be appreciated  thanks


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

There should be no fuel at the TB on CIS, it is at the intake port via the injectors. So you have fuel from the tank, but by your description I am unsure of how far you are getting fuel. How old is the fuel filter, have you done any of the tests listed in the Bently Manual, do you have a pressure gage to test system and control pressures?


----------



## icytea132 (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for your comment back, reason i thought fuel flowed through throttle bodys was becasue on the cdi unit on the throttle body has a gas line connecting to it that IS getting fuel., but as for my injectors. they are loose. like i can keep spinning them with a wrench an not a damn thing will happen. i looked in the manual to see if there was torque specs for it but i could not find anything. im a carberated kinda person


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Do you have a real manual for this car? Have you read it? The injectors have an O-ring to seal for vacuum leaks and that is also what holds them in place. There is nothing to TQ down. You should be able to give them a good tug and they'll pop right out. And what is "cdi"? There is a cold start injector on the intake manifold that should be getting fuel, maybe a decent shop is a good suggestion.


----------



## icytea132 (Apr 18, 2009)

dont kno. sorry i dunno much about this ****. and yes i have two manuals. haynes, and dealership manual.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

icytea132 said:


> dont kno. sorry i dunno much about this ****. and yes i have two manuals. haynes, and dealership manual.


i think you should take it to a shop. un educated mechanics (mechanic wanna-bes) usually make the problem worse, rather than betetr, because of not knowing what they are doing..


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

This is better than going to the movies......(me no spekka englissss)


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

icytea132 said:


> thanks for your comment back, reason i thought fuel flowed through throttle bodys was becasue on the cdi unit on the throttle body has a gas line connecting to it that IS getting fuel., but as for my injectors. they are loose. like i can keep spinning them with a wrench an not a damn thing will happen. i looked in the manual to see if there was torque specs for it but i could not find anything. im a carberated kinda person


your probably thinking of the throttle body injected canadain engines.. those are the only VWs with fuel to the throttle body..

throtle body is on the intake manifold, not on the inner fender well..


----------

